# Omg!!! They Are Out Already!!



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Don't want to scare anyone, but I was down at the local hardware store today and the snowblowers were out.


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

Whats snow?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

That's OK. My kids haven't unpacked their school backpacks from last year and next year's school supplies are out for sale.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Braggus said:


> Whats snow?


It's that white stuff we get on the ground every 4-5 years down here in the winter







---Mike


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

We usually run out of generators this time of year.....


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

mmblantz said:


> Whats snow?


It's that white stuff we get on the ground every 4-5 years down here in the winter







---Mike
[/quote]

I think you meant to say "It's that white stuff we get on the ground every 4-5 DAYS UP here in the winter"









DAN


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Temps currently in the mid to high 90s, heat index 100+, and snowblowers on display - ummmmm, OK, guess that's REALLY planning ahead!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Camping Fan said:


> Temps currently in the mid to high 90s, heat index 100+, and snowblowers on display - ummmmm, OK, guess that's REALLY planning ahead!


I expect we will see Christmas trees at Kmart in the next month or so.

DAN


----------



## COCostas (Aug 13, 2010)

Braggus said:


> Whats snow?


The only moisture we get here - and it's from September to May. Jealous? ;-)


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Temps currently in the mid to high 90s, heat index 100+, and snowblowers on display - ummmmm, OK, guess that's REALLY planning ahead!


I expect we will see Christmas trees at Kmart in the next month or so.

DAN
[/quote]

You're probably right


----------

